# Craftsman 3 base router..... KILLER DEAL!



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

This is quoted from a member on another forum and I thought I would pass it along.

"I know nothing about it but it's on sale from $220 to $100 right now, and put it in your cart and it's another $10 off for $89.99. Says through 8/16. 


Actually, if you add another item of qbot $12.00 or more to get to $100 or more you get another $10 off, so the router could be $80. Not bad. They have a 10% off anything, then $10 off $100 or more and they stack - I just tried it. "

You can go to Sears.com for online ordering


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob

You know me,,, Can't have to many routers and I love DEALS on routers 

I should thank Jon for the heads up on the deal also ( Thanks Jon)
jonmuler
http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/9201-craftsman-professional-3-base-kit-89-99-a.html

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/c_10153_12605_Tools_Portable+Power+Tools?sbf=Brand&sbv=Craftsman

===


========




Bob said:


> This is quoted from a member on another forum and I thought I would pass it along.
> 
> "I know nothing about it but it's on sale from $220 to $100 right now, and put it in your cart and it's another $10 off for $89.99. Says through 8/16.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Opps.... I did not see Jon's post and I apologize for the duplication.

Bj...at that price I may even break down and take advantage of the deal even though I realy don't need anopther router per se......l


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I couldn't pass it up either. I purchased one on Wednesday. Thanks Jon.

Jack


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Sold Out! 

ggggrrrrrr!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I ran into the same thing BUT I got on the phone and let my fingers do a bit of walking ,,,found one in the store and they put it on hold for me, so I can pick it up today. 


=========


Bob said:


> Sold Out!
> 
> ggggrrrrrr!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Bob said:


> Sold Out!
> 
> ggggrrrrrr!


Hehehe... Bob, you can always get one in the Sears store here... the have them on sale for $199.00Cdn next week.  What a difference!!

Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Just a small show and tell , here's some snapshots of the new router 

It has a neat item that the other Craftsman routers don't have it's a power cord that can be unpluged from the router, that should come it handy , I did get the free replace plan for 2 years, (15.oo dollar item) if I drop it or what every they will replace it with a brand new one without any questions...in the box... that should also come in handy.. 

The Craftsman routers are just getting better and better I now have 5 of the new types and this one looks like it will be one I will use all the time also...It's so hard to beat it at 85.oo bucks...

I'm not sure if you have used a PC D-Handle router base it's kind of a pain with the long cord in the way but the Craftsman did fix that error with the new way of hooking up the router to power..  plus it's bit safer no need to run down the cord and unplug it from the outlet...now it can be done right at the router...

It will also take on the 1 3/16" brass guides and it comes with a Allen hex key so it can be used in the router table mounted upside down so it can be use as a router lift, built into the Craftsman router.

One more neat thing about the new set, they All have the micro adjustments on the bases and they can be mounted to the router table and in that way they can be adjusted from the top of the router table with the Alllen hex key,plus they All have a vac. pickup tube plate built in on all 3 ...with the VS control and the soft start and the built in light in the router motor ...

=====




========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Just checking with you did you get one also ? ? ?


========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nope... missed the deal on this pass, but they seem to run these on sale from time to time so maybe I can be the early bird on the next round.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Is that now 78 routers Bob? 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

Almost   , can't have to many routers, hahahahaha 

=======


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Yep, maybe next time around ,, it's funny when I called the Sears outlets the sales rep.didn't know anything about the sale price, but he said just print out the web page with the price on it and it was mine at that price...  very fair guys at Sears .......

So as you can see that's what I did  now I'm a happy camper ...




========



Bob said:


> Nope... missed the deal on this pass, but they seem to run these on sale from time to time so maybe I can be the early bird on the next round.


----------



## CaptRon1953 (Nov 26, 2008)

It figures that I'd miss it. Looks like it's back to $199 now. Maybe next time


----------

